# pouring gold into sulfuric acid



## Wyndham (Jul 12, 2008)

I believe it was Harold that mentioned this and the results was cornflake type and size gold. Since gold seems to lose heat quickly I was looking to find a way of pouring gold to make free form replica nuggets and splashing acid around is a bit of a problem. i wondering if there is another fluid, water cools the gold too quickly, that might work. Thanks Wyndham


----------



## Anonymous (Jul 12, 2008)

oil


----------



## Noxx (Jul 12, 2008)

Please, don't use sulfuric acid...

You can use water with good results, or maybe high temperature oil.


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 12, 2008)

Noxx, like I mentioned, I don't play with acid. Please believe me I won't. It's kinda like the fellow the other day in AZ beeping for gold at Rich Hill. He saw a Mojove Rattler in the path and thought he could just pick him up by the tail(like on TV). Unfortunately he may lose his hand for a stupid lapse of reasoning. 
I have poured silver into water and have made some beautiful shapes but gold cools down faster than silver. thanks Wyndham


----------



## SilverNitrate (Jul 12, 2008)

try pouring into solution of high concentration lye. Chemically silver should cool faster then gold _but silver freeze point is 200F cooler._


----------



## Scott2357 (Jul 12, 2008)

Deep fryers heat the oil to about 400 F. However, wouldn't the molten gold push it beyond it's flash point? Might want to start low and turn the temp up in controlled increments.


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 12, 2008)

*Don't pour anything into a solution of lye! * Should any splash and hit your eyes, you're pretty much guaranteed of losing the sight in that eye.

If you'd like to create some pretty "nuggets" of gold, try pouring molten gold over a bed of rock salt. When the gold solidifies, dissolve the rock salt with water, which should end up in a stock pot to recover any traces of gold that might be included. Pour the small amount of gold in one place, allowing it to spread as required. I've done it with a troy ounce with excellent success. 

Given the right combination, some very pretty "nuggets" can be formed. 

If you'd prefer to pour an alloy instead of pure, bombing after removing the salt should provide a pleasing finish. 

Harold


----------



## Wyndham (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks Harold, when I did the silver, I melted about a half oz of sterling on a board(4"wide x 8" L x 1" thick) that I had created a 1/2" depression which I charred before melting the sterling. When it melted I allowed it to cool til it got a frosted skin, then I threw it into a dish of water. This froze the silver into irregular nugget like shapes. I tried the same with several grams of pacer gold but it cooled to fast and only made a bead. Since I had a smaller mass of gold, I believe this maybe one reason for the problem. I like the rock salt idea, just need to get enough e-scrape to get enough gold. Later Wyndham


----------

